
Bitcoin jumps above $1000 for the first time in three years - williamtrask
http://www.oann.com/bitcoin-jumps-above-1000-for-first-time-in-three-years/
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13297455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13297455)

